# Openbox enz?

## SysMan

Halllo,

Ik heb als n00b Gentoo geïnstalleerd, na het lezen van het vrij recente artikel in Linux Magazine.

Nu ik het systeem, na wat vallen en opstaan, redelijk heb lopen in tekstmodus, wil ik verdergaan en

een desktop installeren.

In het artikel beschrijven ze de installatie van een lichtgewichte oplossing adh van Openbox en SLiM.

Wat vinden jullie hiervan? Heeft iemand deze benadering al gevolgd? Kent iemand überhaupt deze 

desktop en zou die dan a.u.b. kunnen zeggen hoe die bevalt?

______

M.v.g.

SysMan

----------

## Molniya

Ik gebruik LXDE dat gebruik maakt van OpenBox. Het is een lichtgewicht Desktop Environment en geeft me wat basis desktop programma's die op elkaar zijn afgestemd. In plaats van alleen een window manager. Zie Gentoo guide hier: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/lxde-howto.xml

Ik ben er tevreden mee. Een vlotte DE, weinig geheugengebruik en weinig configuratie nodig. Het is gebaseerd op de GTK-toolkit.

Voor OpenBox zelf is er ook een guide http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/openbox.xml

----------

## Jzomer

Hey,

Openbox is relatief licht, het kan erg comfortabel zijn.

Als iemand die helemaal gek is van tiling window managers raad ik je toch wel aan om ook pytyle er bij te gebruiken.

TIP: Je kunt het openbox menu openen door met je rechtermuisknop op je desktop te klikken.

Hier komt dan een lijstje te staan met programma' s waar je dan een keuze uit kan maken.

Ik zelf gebruik spectrwm als window manager en rofi als launcher.

Met vriendelijke groet,

Jordy Zomer

----------

